# Dating Advice



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok u guys I need some dating advice from all u who have IBS. How do u deal going on dates and having IBS?


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Usually, we just stay in and watch tv or movies. I never was one to go out even when I didn't have IBS and my bf is the same. Although, we've never actually watched an entire movie yet


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

ohh...anmegrl..tsk tsk ;pshortflygyrl,I always wonder about dating too ...makes me very nervous...and I haven't been on a dinner date in years...the idea makes me panic!but I agree on movie and t.v...or even out to a movie b/c you don't have to eat and you can leave to go to the bathroom if you have to while everyone is in the movie...otherwise...I'd like some advice too!


----------



## Brit007 (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh man, me too. I have a group of friends that all go to church together and we hang out and I like a guy in the group and I think he likes me a little and I could see something in the future...but then I think of IBS and think "hey, maybe I'm better off staying single." but it really sucks... because i do want to get married and have kids one day...


----------



## Cris5 (Aug 19, 2003)

hey..i know this is a girl conversation but I thought I give the guy point of view. My past 2 relationships have seriously suffered because of IBS. The best thing I can say is that if you have IBS...you be the one to make the plans...i found that if I was taking a girl out and I had the whole night planned, that (A) she was less likely to change the plans because there was obviously things in motion, (







she thought I was incredibly sweet because of all of the effort, and ©, I felt more comfortable because I knew the plan...so everyone really wins.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I think that was a good question and a very hard one to answer. I guess my answer would have to do with understanding. But, I think people find it hard to understand so therein lies the complication. I have found this a very hard complication - to have enough health for someone to be patient enough to date you....mmmm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey all-Well, I've been with my boyfriend for about 2 1/2 years now, and I just turned 24 last month. He's the first real, long term relationship that I've had. We've had our rough patches dealing with my IBS, but have somehow managed to hang in there.I think that one of the reasons we've been able to deal with it is that we were good friends for a couple years before dating, so he already knew me and was invested in me before we started dating. Another thing is that he also knew that I had IBS before we started dating.Now this is going to sound weird, but before we started dating, he was one of the first people that I told about my IBS. And later on, like maybe a year ago, he told me that if I hadn't have told him what was going on, he probably never would have gone out with me because he didn't know what the heck was wrong with me!So, one of my biggest pieces of advice: don't try to hide your IBS. Be honest, and if the other person decides to stick with you, it'll mean more stability because they know what they're getting into.And the other thing that I have found is really important is not to give in to the IBS and limit what you do. I'm a homebody, but my boyfriend is not. He likes camping, road trips, going out to movies, going out to dinner... I enjoy these things too, but without him, I don't think I'd do them much. For me, it's a lot easier to do things that are harder, because I always know that he knows what's going on, that if I run off to the bathroom, he'll be waiting for me.As long as you're willing to push yourself, and get comfortable with public washrooms, dating someone who knows about your condition can really allow you to be more adventurous because you always have someone there for you.Get walkie talkies. They're great for keeping in touch when you're stuck in the washroom!Okay, that's all for now. If you have any questions, ask!midge.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hehe 'get walkie talkies' thats really made me chuckle midge! thanks for putting a smile on my face this morning! Ive got my gasto. appt in 2 hours so needed cheering up!Sarah


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

hey sazzle, no problem! hope you're not getting anything too icky done.happy thoughts,m.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

ah it was just a consultation, but ive got to have a colonoscopy done and yet more blood tests etc so ive got that to look forward to!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

ech. well, good luck, I hope it all turns out alright for you!


----------

